# Buy a mobile phone projector



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello guys :wave:

I need a little help with a project I'm working on. Below are links of two very cheap mobile phones with in built projectors in them. I need a low cost projector for my project. I was wondering what projectors are used in these phones. Is there any way I can get a hold of them?

Micromax X40 Projector Price in India - Buy Micromax X40 Projector Online In India
Spice Popkorn M-9000 Best Price in India 2014, Specifications & Review


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why buy a whole phone when there are cases that will work?

DLP Pico Smartphone Projector, Cell Phone Projector, Mobile Phone Projectors | DLP – Texas Instruments


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Full spec Micromax X40 - Full phone specifications VGA projector
no info on he projector I suspect it is similar to the above Spice M-9000 Popkorn - Full phone specifications


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes. I'm aware of both of them. I'm looking a little more deeper into Chief's link. I'll update as soon as I decide.

Thanks. :smile:


----------

